# Mystery snail with Betta and Ghost shrimp?



## cmhensley (Jan 7, 2014)

My tank it doing really well. I redecorated so my shrimp have more places to hide that aren't so hazardous (Found 2 trapped and dead under one piece, so took it out) Out of the 10 I bought, a little over a week later I have 6 left. Not bad for a walmart buy. My betta doesn't bother them at all, he gets curious because they come up to the top and grab his pellets. 

Was wondering.... I thought about adding a mystery snail, just to add a little more diversity. I have never owned a snail, and black or yellow mystery snails are currently all I have access to. Would it be a good idea? And what would I need to feed them? Currently my betta eats flake food, and I sink flakes in for the shrimp. And I put in a few betta pellet. The betta won't touch them but the shrimp love them lol. 

Oh, in a 5 gallon tank. With filter/heater/airstone. Minimal natural décor and a few apotogen(sp?) bulbs. I do 20% water change 2x a week. And just did a 80% water change and gravel cleaning when I switched out the decorations. 

Sorry to rant ;-) Just excited lol


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

5 gallons may be pushing it bioload-wise with a snail that could reach several inches in diameter. Personality-wise they would likely work, but note that some 'mystery' snails may turn out to be a member of a species that mows plants for a living.


----------



## Ghaaliya (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd check http://www.aqadvisor.com/ and see what it says. From what I've read they tend to be a bit generous with their stocking limits and don't factor in if your tank is planted or not.

From what it sounds like though, you'd probably be okay with one mystery snail. I currently got a lightly planted 5.5 gallon tank with two ghost shrimp and a mystery snail. The snail is new and I'm not sure how I feel about him. While my betta doesn't bother the shrimp, he does seem to peck at the snail each time he lets his antennas out, which makes me feel bad for him since he kinda keeps them cooped up in his shell most of the time now. Thats something to keep in mind. Joshaeus made a good point though, you gotta be careful about what kind you get, some are plant eaters. I'd see if they have the sub species listed or if they have it listed as generic "mystery snail"


----------

